# I bailed a few months ago and still having trouble getting "back in the saddle".



## HKCottontail (Feb 5, 2013)

*I bailed a few months ago and still having trouble getting "back in the saddle".*

A few months ago i was riding bare back around the outskirts of the boarding facility and as we passed a power pole, a loud zap emitted from it and scared me and my horse, he tucked and bolted. I fell and hit my head (never rode with a helmet BEFORE this), got a concussion, and have really had fear of riding away from the barn at all now. We have always been unseparable until now. I even want to move out and board somewhere else but its hard to find a place close.
I know its a psychological hang up. Everyone else goes out on the trail but we never go anymore, my horse even hates getting near that spot, probably cause he feels my anxiety on top of his. Our facility is on PG&E property and it a huge plant. I miss riding and my horse is not getting the exercise he used to.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

First put on your helmet. Then lead your horse past the spooky place. Mount up and ride. There is no way to get over this except to just cowboy up and go. 

It happens to everybody at some point. You get hurt and it rattles your nerves. 

I took a pretty nice little spill about a year ago. I felt nervous when I first started riding again. Strangely, I now feel more confident than I did before I fell off.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Use tack that helps you stay on. The way the brain works, you'll need a lot of good rides to overwrite the bad one. I don't know anything about you or your horse, but consider doing work on stopping well, learn and practice one rein stops and/or pulley stops, and adjust your tack in any way that helps. That at least tells your brain, "But this time will be different because THIS time I have XYZ going for me..."


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Full seat britches help you stick to the saddle too. I have no problem wearing them with my western saddle.


----------



## HKCottontail (Feb 5, 2013)

*Thanks fellow horsefolks!*

That helps just talking about it actually. Then with great advice makes all the difference. OK, going to make some tack adjustments, a new routine when we head for the trails that we miss, and never without a helmet! Thanks horsey friends


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Make sure that you have a game plan. Your horse does not get to relax if they are going to just take off on you. It may have started as fear but it may have progressed to a habit. Give your horse something to do once they start getting antsy. Not only will it help them, it will also help you.


----------

